# conformation critique



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

Well there actually isn't a photo that's decent enough for a full critique.

The horse needs to be on a flat level surface standing side on. Then facing front and then away. With all feet underneath and weight evenly distributed.

Having said that, first off your horse is ribby and requires more weight. He's straight shoulders and stifles. Exceptionally high withers and long neck and set over on his forelegs. Feet don't look great.

Is he a breed??? I'd have thought a cross with quarterhorse somewhere there


----------



## horsegirlxx (May 19, 2011)

kay i will try and get some
The ones where he is wearing a rope halter are more recent, before those were taken he was ribby so put him on more hay. With the high withers I was told that was because he has a sway back . . 
With everything else you said are these issues, like can anything bad happen off them.
He is registered appaloosa, but I got told he looks barely anything like this, so i checked his pedigree and found out he is appaloosa/quarterhorse/thoroughbred.


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm not sure what that loop is under his neck but if its I any way anything other than not fasrened then it's so slack he could easily get a front foot stuck through it.

His breeding isn't a surprise considering his looks.

How old is he? Is he sound? Being ridden? What's his routine in terms of turnout and feed? Is he newly acquired by you and if so, do you know what he was doing?

I'd encourage you to concentrate on building condition and developing musculature with a progressive programme of activity and with feed appropriate to his activity.


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

He looks all TB to me...but I may be wrong...he sure is a pretty thing tho..kinda hard to critique the right way...maybe someone else can critique better...


----------



## horsegirlxx (May 19, 2011)

Hoopla - he is 5 years old, is sound. gets ridden 3-5 times a week 30-60 minutes a session and we are just doing training stuff at the moment, so stuff like balancing him out (he forges), working on the walk trot and canter, and riding along roads getting used to traffic. He is outside 24/7 and gets 2 biscuits oaten hay morning and night, may be getting a round bale soon. I have had him for almost a year now.
Annaleah - yeah I have had a lot of people say he looks more tb, which is weird because the tb is from his great grandfather. And thanks he is a gorgeous boy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Need much better pics....sorry. There was a post on here about taking correct conformation pictures. But in essence, you need to a side shot with the horse standing absolutely square on level ground, with the shot taken from the center of the horse's barrel.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

What can we tell? Nothing. Take some pictures of him from the side, standing on level ground, with his feet all squared up and head raised at the height of his withers.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

What is around your horses neck in the second last and last photo? =/


----------



## horsegirlxx (May 19, 2011)

its a leadrope coz he was out eating grass at an emptylot next to where i live


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

He looks a bit sway backed to me.... and his hooves could get a bit of a trim up 

As others have said get a few photos of him stabding square and Ill have a better go


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

I think he is awfully handsome


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow.. I'm smart  Thanks for clearing that up I must not have been fully awake.


----------



## SplashedOver (Feb 24, 2012)

_I dont see any appaloosa in him. he looks like a Tb _
_Or Possibly TB/QH. _
_you deffiently need much better pictues_
When taking a side conformation shot you want to see all four legs. You want the cannon bones of the legs nearest you to be vertical. The legs on the far side should be closer together than the legs nearest to you, so that you can see them clearly under his belly. Stand him so the sun is shining from behind you and slightly from the rear of the side of the horse This way when his head is turned towards you, his neck is not shadowed and his muscles and contours are nicely defined. 
His head should be turned towards you just enough to show off his forehead, opposite nostril and eye brow, but not so much you see the opposite eye, this gives a nice view of his head
You want to be lined up with the centre of his barrel and far enough from him that you get all of him in. This gives a good, distortion free photo of your horse. If you wish to emphasize his great hindquarters, then move a little ways towards the back of your horse to take the photo, not too much or his front end (head, chest, etc.) will look small.
The camera should be positioned level with the center of the horses barrel so the photo will be taken looking straight on or slightly up at the horse, you may have to kneel or crouch down. Looking up at the horse makes him appear larger in the picture. Never shoot a conformation photo looking down on a horse because it distorts his looks by shortening his legs and broadening his back, not a flattering look at all. Also make sure that you hold the camera level horizontally so that the background fence or horizon is level.Even though you are taking the picture during the day, using the flash will lessen shadows, bring out more details on your horse and add highlights to his eye. It also adds more light so your horse stands out better against the background


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Is that a road running along side of him in the grazing photo?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/how-take-good-conformation-photos-103033/


----------

